# AlTex Kits! Pictures added!



## animalmom (Mar 13, 2013)

One of my AlTex does had her first litter one week ago.  Seven squirmy, chirpy babies each trying to outgrow the others.  Will add a picture or two shortly.

All kits seem to be doing really well and are furring out nicely.







This is the camera shy doe.






This is the proud buck.  Love his ear markings.





Weaned kits will be available in a few weeks!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sweet little Easter babies


----------

